# Maturity age?



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 30, 2014)

So I have a male russian (for sure now) and I was wondering what age they reach sexual maturity. He is about 4.5'' long, and today I accidentally caught him doing his 'thing' on a log. I know he doesn't need company, but should I be worried if he continues this behavior?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 30, 2014)

Regarding sexual maturity, age does not really count, but unlike what yoda says in this case size does matter. Males start at 4 inches, but to be honest unless he is well endowed, he prob won't be able to do anything until 5 inches, or more. Of course that won't stop him from trying his best.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 30, 2014)

He doesn't live with any girls right now(endowed or not) and I don't plan on any breeding with him anytime soon, so he can LOTS of fun with his log!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah yes. Logs, rocks, the occasional lovely curvy tennis shoe....


----------



## guille24 (Jun 30, 2014)

My male is 4.5 inches in length , he mated with my female Russian almost double his size ! And the eggs are fertile! I still can't believe it ! Lol


----------



## Sasquatch77 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jack's about 4.5 inches and he always seems like his tail doesn't know what to do. He will make herky jerky movements and point his tail like an arrow and make funny faces and then nothing happens. Is this part of the maturing process? I've been flashed twice so I know he partially knows how to use it.... I think. Ha Ha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 30, 2014)

guille24 said:


> My male is 4.5 inches in length , he mated with my female Russian almost double his size ! And the eggs are fertile! I still can't believe it ! Lol[/QUOTE
> I read your thread about that, and your little guy is most definitely gifted!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes he is !


----------

